# We Need More Competitions in Perth!



## Gold Cuber (May 2, 2017)

We need more competitions in Perth, Australia
we only have 2-3 comps a year.
this year 1 was cancelled because Nintendo got the space first to release the Nintendo switch


----------



## AlphaSheep (May 2, 2017)

Gold Cuber said:


> We need more competitions in Perth, Australia
> we only have 2-3 comps a year.
> this year 1 was cancelled because Nintendo got the space first to release the Nintendo switch


There can never be too many competitions. You should definitely find a good venue and organise one.


----------



## xyzzy (May 2, 2017)

_defiantly_

(the word's spelt "definitely", for sure)


----------



## Gold Cuber (May 3, 2017)

xyzzy said:


> _defiantly_
> 
> (the word's spelt "definitely", for sure)


then i think my spellcheck is broken


----------



## tx789 (May 3, 2017)

AlphaSheep said:


> There can never be too many competitions. You should definitely find a good venue and organise one.



There can be too many. If the place isn't big enough to sutain it. Three comps in a is plenty for one city.

I have been to 2 comps this year and a third is weekend after next. Those comps were in Wellington, Christchurch, and will be in Auckland. I consider that quite a few in this amount of time. So three without travel in one year isn't any thing to complain about. I few years ago the gap between NZ Nats and the next comp in NZ has been 5 months.


----------



## Gold Cuber (May 3, 2017)

tx789 said:


> There can be too many. If the place isn't big enough to sutain it. Three comps in a is plenty for one city.
> 
> I have been to 2 comps this year and a third is weekend after next. Those comps were in Wellington, Christchurch, and will be in Auckland. I consider that quite a few in this amount of time. So three without travel in one year isn't any thing to complain about. I few years ago the gap between NZ Nats and the next comp in NZ has been 5 months.


melbourne has about 6! al the other competitions are in the east part. the only competitions that are in the west half (WA) and the middle of australia is Perth. people come from about 3 hours away!


----------



## Gold Cuber (May 3, 2017)

to correct you the comps are not just for the whole city, but he whole state and more


----------



## tx789 (May 3, 2017)

Gold Cuber said:


> to correct you the comps are not just for the whole city, but he whole state and more


While that may be true. If you want more comps try and organise your self. Australia has a much bigger population NZ so you'd expect more comps. 3 hours isn't far anyway. I have travelled 6 hours to go to Hamilton comps, I flew to the Auckland comps (expect NZ Nats but I was in Northland before it).

Organise your own if you want one so badly. Also the South Island in New Zealand has only ever had 2 comps both in Christchurch that can happen in less populated area of a country.


----------



## FastCubeMaster (May 3, 2017)

Queensland has 4.7 million people yet we have only had one tiny comp. I'm not trying to complain here, I'm just saying, 2-3 comps per year isn't bad.

Western Australia has 2.5 million people


----------

